# Forum Home Renovation Structural Renovation  Adhesive to glue 2 x LVL'sw together???

## Aaron1973

What is the best adhesive to use to stick two LVL's together for a Lintel ( 2 x 240 x 45  & 2 x 360 x 45 ) Ill nail them together with the nail gun also , just not sure what adresive to use ( Liquid nails etc ??? ) 
Thanks

----------


## Oldsaltoz

Note, 2 LVL's nailed together are not as strong as one of the same dimensions. 
Most LVL's are glued together with an epoxy resin and fibres.

----------


## Eastwing

> Note, 2 LVL's nailed together are not as strong as one of the same dimensions.

   Stick with waterproofing, this is not true you could use liquid nails (personally I think its rubbish) Bostic Ultraset works well and you still need to nail laminate.

----------


## phild01

> Stick with waterproofing, this is not true you could use liquid nails (personally I think its rubbish) Bostic Ultraset works well and you still need to nail laminate.

  .....you would be saying no need for the glue!
Nailing is normal according to manufacturer's spec.

----------


## DuckCommander

> Note, 2 LVL's nailed together are not as strong as one of the same dimensions.

  Yes they are... Providing they are nailed to provide necessary load sharing. Two side by side and fixed 300 x 35's are exactly the same as a single 300 x 70.

----------


## barney118

I used flooring adhesive used for laying  yellow tongue or floorboards.  
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## METRIX

We don't bother with glue, preferring M12 bolts instead when laminating.

----------


## ChocDog

> We don't bother with glue, preferring M12 bolts instead when laminating.

  Wont the bolt head & nut interfere with any internal lining/external clading? or are you housing the the head and nut?

----------


## Random Username

> Wont the bolt head & nut interfere with any internal lining/external clading? or are you housing the the head and nut?

  .....if your hex head nuts and bolts aren't self countersinking, you're obviously not torquing them enough...............

----------


## r3nov8or

Starting at the bottom of page 2 here - http://www.tilling.com.au/sites/defa...015%202012.pdf 
It's possible your specific LVL product has a similar but different method

----------


## Aaron1973

> Starting at the bottom of page 2 here - http://www.tilling.com.au/sites/defa...015%202012.pdf 
> It's possible your specific LVL product has a similar but different method

  Yes I have seen that PDF document about the fixing methods - my main query was what type of "Elastomeric Adhesive" between the LVL's are they Talking about......

----------


## Farmer Geoff

Bit worried that nobody has suggested batten screws at 300mm centres from both sides and with no adhesive cos that's what we did and the house is still standing. As long as both LVLs are equally engaged with their bearing surfaces then the coupling between the faces of the LVLs wouldn't be too critical?

----------


## phild01

> Bit worried that nobody has suggested batten screws at 300mm centres from both sides and with no adhesive cos that's what we did and the house is still standing. As long as both LVLs are equally engaged with their bearing surfaces then the coupling between the faces of the LVLs wouldn't be too critical?

  Agree with the batten screws and would be a step up from nailing.  I suppose it depends on the depth of the lvl.  Nails seem fine up to 150mm for my liking.  For 200+ I would want to use the batten screws.  Bolting I guess for around 300.  I wouldn't be too concerned about using an adhesive.

----------


## paddyjoy

I have 4 long double rafters 200x45x5m LVL's that need to be laminated. I really like the idea of batten screws over nails however is this something that could be questioned by a certifier, or do they not care about such minor details?

----------


## Eastwing

> I have 4 long double rafters 200x45x5m LVL's that need to be laminated. I really like the idea of batten screws over nails however is this something that could be questioned by a certifier, or do they not care about such minor details?

  
Yes and no in some cases, whilst screws may seem stronger they don't always have the same shear capacity as a nail. (An 8g screw would make them harder to pull apart from each other, its not as strong in a shear load as a 3.15mm framing nail)

----------


## phild01

> Yes and no in some cases, whilst screws may seem stronger they don't always have the same shear capacity as a nail. (An 8g screw would make them harder to pull apart from each other, its not as strong in a shear load as a 3.15mm framing nail)

  Are you sure about that, a batten screw is 4.6mm (just measured one) in the thinnest thread area.  Can't see a skinny 3.15 or even a 3.75 nail competing with that.

----------


## intertd6

> Are you sure about that, a batten screw is 4.6mm (just measured one) in the thinnest thread area.  Can't see a skinny 3.15 or even a 3.75 nail competing with that.

   The screws are hi tensile steel also.
regards inter

----------


## paddyjoy

I like batten screws, makes it easier to reverse my mistakes  :Biggrin:

----------


## METRIX

> Wont the bolt head & nut interfere with any internal lining/external clading? or are you housing the the head and nut?

  You can recess these slightly if required and dress them as required, when the beams are in the ceilng, this is not a concern.
Below are typical ones we need to laminate, these are not your average 150mm Toy LVL, so nailing and batten screws won't suffice inspection's 
.

----------


## shauck

Can I come and do some roofing with you Metrix? he he 
Hang on, just don't think I will walk around up there like I'm taking a stroll in the park. Hate heights.

----------


## r3nov8or

> ...these are not your average 150mm Toy LVL, so nailing and batten screws won't suffice inspection's...

  Why not, when the manufacturer's documentation says so? e.g. from the linked doc - 
"Depths up to and including 300 mm: 2 rows of nails as shown above at 300 mm centre
Depths in excess of 300 mm: 3 rows of nails as shown above at 300 mm centres" 
Nowhere I can find that says bolting or batten screws for that matter are compliant.

----------


## phild01

> Why not, when the manufacturer's documentation says so? e.g. from the linked doc - 
> "Depths up to and including 300 mm: 2 rows of nails as shown above at 300 mm centre
> Depths in excess of 300 mm: 3 rows of nails as shown above at 300 mm centres" 
> Nowhere I can find that says bolting or batten screws for that matter are compliant.

  Page 3 notes:
4. Bolts are to be grade 4.6 commercial bolts 
conforming to AS 1111. Bolt holes are to be 
a maximum of 13 mm diameter and are to 
be located NOT less than 50 mm from either 
edge. 
5. All bolts shall be fitted with a washer at each 
end, of a size NOT less than that given in AS 
1720.1 table 4.12

----------


## r3nov8or

> Page 3 notes:
> 4. Bolts are to be grade 4.6 commercial bolts 
> conforming to AS 1111. Bolt holes are to be 
> a maximum of 13 mm diameter and are to 
> be located NOT less than 50 mm from either 
> edge. 
> 5. All bolts shall be fitted with a washer at each 
> end, of a size NOT less than that given in AS 
> 1720.1 table 4.12

  OK, well, I was referring to top loading as that is what the thread is about. (Still no batten screws, though  :Smilie:  )

----------


## ChocDog

> You can recess these slightly if required and dress them as required, when the beams are in the ceilng, this is not a concern.
> Below are typical ones we need to laminate, these are not your average 150mm Toy LVL, so nailing and batten screws won't suffice inspection's

  Ah huh, now  it makes sense. I was thinking of pissy little lvls used as lintels...

----------


## r3nov8or

Hey Metrix, where are your 55mm washers?  :Smilie:

----------


## METRIX

> Why not, when the manufacturer's documentation says so? e.g. from the linked doc - 
> "Depths up to and including 300 mm: 2 rows of nails as shown above at 300 mm centre
> Depths in excess of 300 mm: 3 rows of nails as shown above at 300 mm centres" 
> Nowhere I can find that says bolting or batten screws for that matter are compliant.

  Why, because these LVL are 400 x 58, not much point putting 75mm nails in them, they wont do anything, might as well use perkins paste would do just as well.

----------


## METRIX

> Hey Metrix, where are your 55mm washers?

  Not here because the engineer did not specify the use of them, I would have to say if washers were required to stop these pulling apart, I would be more concerned about the cyclone taking the rest of the house away that would cause them to require the washers.

----------


## METRIX

> Can I come and do some roofing with you Metrix? he he 
> Hang on, just don't think I will walk around up there like I'm taking a stroll in the park. Hate heights.

  Sure, but if you hate heights ?, you will have to stay on the ground and pass stuff up  :Biggrin:   :Tongue:   :Biggrin:   :Tongue:  
Here are some others I worked on in the past, are these high enough for you ?

----------


## shauck

It's a shame alcohol (dutch courage) and carpentry don't mix. Wish I was a kid again when nothing frightened me.

----------


## OBBob

I'm with you Shauck ... I've had to do it plenty of times and I don't like the heights either.

----------


## r3nov8or

> Not here because the engineer did not specify the use of them....

  Looks like the engineer didn't read the manufacturer's instructions...

----------


## METRIX

> It's a shame alcohol (dutch courage) and carpentry don't mix. Wish I was a kid again when nothing frightened me.

  What about this ?  https://www.youtube.com/watch?featur...&v=gLDYtH1RH-U

----------


## shauck

Yeah, I was never even close to that brave (stupid?). Did they base jump?

----------


## REBSS

I recently joined 2 LVL'S using Megapoxy 69 ( Epoxy timber adhesive ) and threw in a few nails for good measure. I can rest easy knowing that the LVL will delaminate before the glue fails!!

----------

